# Father accused of killing daughter’s boyfriend for allegedly selling her to sex trafficking ring



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 3, 2021)

SPOKANE, Wash. (Gray News) – Officers arrested a man accused of killing his daughter’s boyfriend and leaving his body in the trunk of a car, according to the Spokane Police Department.

Police say John Eisenman, 60, learned in October 2020 that his daughter’s boyfriend may *have been responsible for allegedly selling her to a sex trafficking organization.

Eisenman was able to rescue his daughter and get her back to the Spokane area that month.*

According to police, Eisenman confronted his daughter’s 19-year-old boyfriend in November 2020, tied him up and put him in the trunk of a car.



Police say he hit the man in the head with a cinder block and stabbed him repeatedly, causing his death.

Eisenman is accused of abandoning the vehicle with the body still inside in a remote area. The car stayed in that location until someone moved it in October 2021 and abandoned it in a different place.

People who rummaged through and took things from the car called police to report a foul odor coming from the trunk.

Responding officers were able to verify human remains were inside the trunk of the car, according to police.

Eisenman was arrested and charged with first-degree murder in connection to this case.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 3, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> SPOKANE, Wash. (Gray News) – Officers arrested a man accused of killing his daughter’s boyfriend and leaving his body in the trunk of a car, according to the Spokane Police Department.
> 
> Police say John Eisenman, 60, learned in October 2020 that his daughter’s boyfriend may *have been responsible for allegedly selling her to a sex trafficking organization.
> 
> ...




The dad should have driven that car to the desert where people are disposing other bodies. The father should pray for a to kill a mockingbird lawyer and jury. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm glad that he was able to rescue his child. Tbh I wish they were able to extract info from the bf to help find other victims. It's one thing if he simply pimped out this girl, but it's a big deal to me that he had ties to a whole trafficking organization.

So this story leaves me with a mixed feelings.

(Just putting this upfront, but I wouldn't expect the dad to be everyone's hero by taking down an organization, but damn, like how many other daughters are still out there because we lost a potentially good lead?).


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2021)

Dad probably saved other girls who would’ve been tricked by the boyfriend.

That car needed to be at the bottom of a lake. Or the body needed to be taken somewhere where animals would’ve destroyed the corpse. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m glad he was able to rescue his daughter and I hope she recovers from the ordeal.

I’m happy that boyfriend will no longer be able to do such horrible things in the future. 

I hope the dad serves no sentence in prison.


----------



## brownb83 (Nov 7, 2021)

This is really sad when people are willing to sell you. Your boyfriend at that! 
I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## awhyley (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm not mad.  Hope the Dad gets off with probation, (if any).  No need to put extra trauma on the daughter, (or the mother, if in the picture).


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 9, 2021)

He needs a gofundme

Cause if this was me, I know my LHCF sistas would put a lil something on my books....When it comes to my daughters...I'm on some







Giving no **** about it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 9, 2021)

brownb83 said:


> This is really sad when people are willing to sell you. Your boyfriend at that!
> I wish her a speedy recovery.


He was probably never her boyfriend frfr. Regular guys don't do this. He was a sex trafficker himself and preyed on her by pretending to be her boyfriend.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Nov 10, 2021)

That’s awful.  Glad daddy saved his child.


----------



## nysister (Nov 13, 2021)

That's what Daddy's do! He acted as a good parent and shouldn't be charged for that.

This would make an interesting movie


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 14, 2021)

^^^ They already did- Taken


----------

